# Pets Passport Scheme - help please



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

Apols if this has been covered but......
We are going back to owning a dog later this week and want to take him with us on our regular trips to the continent. Have read around the subject and just wanted to check my understanding:

Need to get eh dog chipped and vaccinated against Rabies, this jab then needs to be checked and this needs to be 6 months before we travel?

Dont need t do anything specific on the way out (we normally travel with Eurotunnel)?

We need to get the dog medicated against worms and ticks between 24 and 48hrs before coming back - we then need do nothing else ??

Assuming all of the above is OK can anyone suggest vets in the Calais area. Do you need to book and what is the usual cost for this on the French side??

Help very much appreciated.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Your right but its 7 months as you have to allow for a blood test 1 month after the Rabies jab and then you get the Passport if the jab has taken 
Take your own Front Line for the Vet.
Prices are rising so anything from 40-60euros
Download of vets here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-92621-vets-list-september-2010.html updated list


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I thing that most people visit the vets well before they get to Calais otherwise you will be hanging around for the 24 hours to expire.
Anywhere within a days travel is suitable.

Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh I have had to search for this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62096-faq-taking-a-pet-abroad-by-zulurita.html

Look in this link the 2nd one down is Zulurita's very good write up on taking a dog abroad.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the size of the dog dictates the price, ours is just under 5 kilos and we pay about 25€ without drugs

Loddy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Pet Passport*

Hi,

As Mavis stated, it can be 7 months in total but after a successful blood test, you are then good to go.

You cannot re-enter the UK with your pet until 6 months have passed after the blood test.

For example, our cat's blood test was fine last week of January therefore if we left then, the earliest we could return would be last week of July.

In the event, we chose a 3 months trip to Europe with the return date coinciding with the earliest date in last week of July.

We then arranged Eurotunnel, travel insurance, home insurance etc on a 90 day basis as that is fairly easy to set up.

Be aware if you require to return to the UK in an emergency, one of you will need to stay with your pet or make arrangements for quarantine as the return date to the UK is non negotiatable.

By the way, we were never asked once for the pet passport at the borders of Spain, Andorra, France, Switzerland, Austria, Slovenia, Germany, Luxembourg, Italy, Belgium.

We used the vet at Le Touquet who was happy to give a tablet rather than an injection.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with all of the above and we full timed here and in Europe with our two dogs.

Just one word of warning. Factor in an extra month just in case your dog fails the blood test. Our very fit lurcher failed it while our ancient boy passed. You then have to have another rabies vaccination followed by another blood test. It is not common for this to happen but, as in our case, it can.

Is it a puppy or a rescue you are getting?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I think others have covered everything.

If you take your own Drontal (worming tablets) and Frontline or Advantix (Tick, flea treatment) it will be cheaper.

Size matters when the vet charges the consultation fee. We paid 28€ last Friday at Doullens.

We have always used Frontline up until last Friday as one vet told us the UK would only accept that as part of the treatment.

However due to Frontline being not very effective last year I contacted DEFRA about this as had an email from them to say so long as the product is licensed for the treatment of Tick, fleas then it was ok.

So this time we used ADVANTIX as it covers much more than Frontline. We had no problems when we checked in at the Pets section at the Channel Tunnel.

Doullens has a modern vets and the vet spoke some English. We did get our motorhome parked there, just. The Aire is a 10 min walk away but not particularly wonderful as near the busy N25 but convenient for the vets.

We also use Foreges-les-Eaux which is very good.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned is that it's advisable - not part of the pet passport req'ts - to visit your own vets a month before you go to talk through protection for while the dog's overseas. There's all manner of nasties which are not generally around in the UK (heartworm?). A dose of avantix a few weeks _before_ you go generally sorts the issue.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Another thing is please check the Passport --make sure that there are no crossings out and the right coloured ink.
That all the dates are correct.


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

many thanks for all the info. Have srted it for next week so we shoudl be OK for our planned trip in May but have canned our trips planned for Xmas and Easter so looks like the UK travel industry gets me for a few extra weeks.

Puppu is a bit of a rescue, only 4 months old but needs rehoming as current owneres have had huge change in circumstances.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Could the Members who have recently used the Vets in Doullens and Le Touquet please let me have the addresses so that I can add them to the Vets list.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Vet Doullens

Cabinet Vererinaire
Drs Somon, Loridan, Manner
4 rue du Cimetiere
DOULLENS

Tel 03 22 77 04 32

open until 19.00 hrs M-F open Sat ? until when was open at 15.00 when we booked appt.


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

A point of information regarding the Pet Passport scheme, it seems the UK requirement to visit a vet and certify the worm, flea & tick treatment 24 - 48 hours prior to entering the UK may well cease towards the end of 2011. The UK is out of line with the rest of the EU in respect of this requirement but this I understand will finish in approx 18mths. Don't know what if anything will replace this but if we no longer have to visit the vets prior to returning it will save a considerable amount of money and inconvenience.

Robert.


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

A point of information regarding the Pet Passport scheme, it seems the UK requirement to visit a vet and certify the worm, flea & tick treatment 24 - 48 hours prior to entering the UK may well cease towards the end of 2011. The UK is out of line with the rest of the EU in respect of this requirement but this I understand will finish in approx 18mths. Don't know what if anything will replace this but if we no longer have to visit the vets prior to returning it will save a considerable amount of money and inconvenience.

Robert.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This was mentioned in a thread posted in August this year - 'Pets Passport to change for the better' - but Defra will probably fight tooth and nail to keep the present system.
From my point of view the sooner the re-entry treatment is scrapped the better.


----------

